# Indian Boundary Lake, Cg



## GoVols

I am interested in going to the USFS Indian Boundary Lake CG near Tellico, TN. This place is frequented by the pop-up crowd, and is known for the mountain scenery. Anyone on this board ever camp there? The reservation system says CG roads and length of RV is designed for no more than 26 ft, and if you are over 26 ft. and damage anything, you are financially responsible.

Anyone camped there? Would a 26ft camper have trouble with the rear slide out (trees in way, etc.)?


----------



## GoVols

I thought I would resurrect this again to see if anyone has since visited (or know anyone who has visited) Indian Boundary Campground near Tellico, TN. I keep hearing great things about this USFS campground, but there are dire warnings on the Reservations.gov website that the campground road can only handle a maximum 26 foot trailer, and you are financially responsible for damages if you mess things up. Camp sites show a max 26 foot vehicle length on some sites, 16 foot in others.


----------



## pjb2cool

From my experience with Woodalls campground directory - when it reads "STEEP WINDY ROADS" buddy, you'd better believe it !! I have been there...done that...And with that in mind I say to you that if the site your thinking about reads _"dire warnings on the Reservations.gov website that the campground road can only handle a maximum 26 foot trailer, and you are financially responsible for damages if you mess things up" _ - I would seriously believe it. I only say this because I care. Good luck, and be safe... P.J.


----------



## etcgard

All I can say is try it and you will love it. We too were very leary about the language on the reservation site as well but we went anyway. We are going back this April. First we have a large truck camper with a slide out and a king cab F350. We unload the camper when we settle in but we need a straight level run to reload it properly. The camper itself is about 10 feet long, we parked the truck in front of it which is about another 14 feet long and we still had about 8-9 feet behind the truck to the road. This is typical of all the spacious sites and some are much longer....like the space we reserved in April (#14) which we walked off at about 40 feet. We chose this one so we won't have any problems picking up a satellite signal. All the sites are neatly framed 'L' shaped (ie, a stright run with a square at the back), flat, gravel filled and have a picnic table and fire ring. There are 30 amp electrical hook ups but no water hook-ups....however, there are plenty of faucets around to run a hose to fill up your fresh water holding tank. The restrooms were clean when we were there....the only slight agravation was the push buttom shower that you need to push several times. The lake is gorgeous with a fishing pier and beach and a 3.2 mile long, wide gravel path that goes all the way around the lake. Like most mountain roads there are twists and turns but the roads to the park are not bad at all. From Tellico Plains, the drive to get to Indian Boundary along the Tellico River is beautiful. If you drive the Cherohala Parkway from NC to get there the mountain views are great. To really enjoy the scenery in the area you should take along a smaller car so you can drive down along River road to view all the spectacular wateralls. For the ladies, there is a huge flea market on Saturday in a little town called Sweetwater off I-75 that is about 25-30 miles away. We are taking our ATV back with us in April to explore the Citico Creek and Joyce Kilmer Sliderock areas. FYI the very nice campground host told us that the park has undergone a lot of improvements in the past few years but the reservation site doesn't seem to have caught up. Hope this helps everyone decide on whether or not to try it! Two more things; the back-in drives are wide enough that we will be able to park our 4 X 6 open trailer next to our truck without being off the pad at all AND there is a camp store in the park which sells some common staples, fishing gear, some nonperishable food, etc....that comes in handy when you really really need something since the nearest town is 12 miles away. In summary, if you can not tolerate being off the beaten path a bit then this park may not be for you....but we loved it!


----------



## Tofu

Indian Boundary:

All I can say is WOW!! Its early June and we have already camped at this park twice this year, with reservations to go back two more week long trips this summer. The drive is a bit steep, but worth it. The park offers some of the best campsites that are easy to use, but don't have you parked on top of one another. Electric is available at all of the sites, but water is a shared commodity. The bath houses offer flush toilets and hot showers, but the shower is set of a timer that gives you roughly 15 seconds of water per button push.

The lake is the reason that my family absolutely love this campground. Fresh water streams approach the lake from several directions making for a very clean and clear lake. The fishing from what I have been told is not all that great. On our last trip I got a chance to speak with several anglers that spent the day on the lake with not even a bite. Oh well, fishing without the annoying sound of Jet Skis of having my canoe flooded by a speed boat could be a decent trade.

If you want to see some pics check out my MySpace page: Dave's MySpace page

Have Fun!!

Dave


----------

